# fichiers racines

## courgette

Salut à tous... 

Tout d'abord merci de prendre du temps pour aider.

Je viens d'effacer les fichiers racines d'un lecteur mp3 philips go gear 8Go. 

Plus de CD d'installation depuis longtemps. Comment peut on les retrouver?

Merci de me répondre.

Belle journée à tous...

----------

## courgette

J'oubliais le principal c'est un baladeur PHILIPS GoGear SA3045

 :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Salut,

pas grand chose à voir avec Gentoo mais bon...

Tout d'abord, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ?

Ensuite, je pars du principe que ton baladeur est accessible en Mass Storage (vu comme un disque dur par le système). Dans ce cas, tu peux utiliser "testdisk" qui est dispo sous gentoo.

Commencer par "testdisk /dev/sdX" (ou sdX est le périphérique correspondant au baladeur), et suivre les instructions !

----------

